# Don't desire having sex with wife



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife and I have been married 20 years now. We have 2 teenage children. The problem is I rarely desire having sex with her. I usually find her repulsive, both her looks and demeanor. Part of the problem, is the fact that she looks & acts (at times), alot like her mom, (who I used to not be able to stand, even though I get along with her now). We rarely have sex and she claims it's because of her weight. It's part of it... besides the rest of what I mentioned. We're lucky to have sex once every 3-4 months. It's not always great when we do though. 

I know she's getting fed up with a sexless marriage, because she desires it, expects it and deserves it. However, I'm fed up with not being attracted to her and desiring her. Also, I love her, but not necessarily in love with her.

We've been to several counselors, but it hasn't helped much.

Does anyone else relate to what I'm going through or have any ideas?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Malibu17 said:


> My wife and I have been married 20 years now. We have 2 teenage children. The problem is I rarely desire having sex with her. I usually find her repulsive, both her looks and demeanor. Part of the problem, is the fact that she looks & acts (at times), alot like her mom, (who I used to not be able to stand, even though I get along with her now). We rarely have sex and she claims it's because of her weight. It's part of it... besides the rest of what I mentioned. We're lucky to have sex once every 3-4 months. It's not always great when we do though.
> 
> I know she's getting fed up with a sexless marriage, because she desires it, expects it and deserves it. However, I'm fed up with not being attracted to her and desiring her. Also, I love her, but not necessarily in love with her.
> 
> ...



First sex should never be used as a weapon. Thus not withheld in a relationship that has love. I think you have more love then you admit but lack a bond.

Second create a bond that will increase a desire. Take up dancing or a gym. What ever you like that might help both of you to get into shape together, bond you letting love grow and the sex will likely follow.

The more things you two do together the better you will grow together and the more attraction you will feel for each other.

Just some suggestions.

draconis


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with draconis about getting a physical hobby that the both of you could enjoy. I also recommend tennis or walking/jogging in parks. 

As for looking like her mother maybe you could surprise her with a makeover gift (phrase it a "day at the spa" though). Acting like her mother is a completely different thing and only you would know what that means. Have you ever told her certain actions bother you?


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

evenow said:


> I agree with draconis about getting a physical hobby that the both of you could enjoy. I also recommend tennis or walking/jogging in parks.
> 
> As for looking like her mother maybe you could surprise her with a makeover gift (phrase it a "day at the spa" though). Acting like her mother is a completely different thing and only you would know what that means. Have you ever told her certain actions bother you?


I have either told her OR hinted that certain actions she does bothers me and is a turnoff. Unfortunately, she usually gets on the defensive and says, "that's the way I am" or "you should love me the way I am," 

We definitely don't have much of a bond between us.... except for our kids and religion. 

I'm tired of being turned off by her...so we'll see what happens, based on some of the advice given...if we can implement it successfully that is.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

certain actions she does bothers me

Can you give a for instance?

draconis


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

draconis said:


> certain actions she does bothers me
> 
> Can you give a for instance?
> 
> draconis



She complains often, is loud, and childish more than I care for at times, and gases more than I care for (which is a huge turnoff). She's rarely soft and gentle as far as a lady should be, in my opinion

I honestly don't think she's beautiful at this time, however, she was before she gained alot of weight, which she's trying to lose.

Overall, I don't find her attractive, mainly because of the above reasons.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well is she is trying to lose the weight in an honest way then there is hope. Change the foods you eat may help with the gas. But again if she is trying to lose weight try with her, It can't hurt to be in better shape yourself.

draconis


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

Malibu17 said:


> She complains often, is loud, and childish more than I care for at times, and gases more than I care for (which is a huge turnoff). She's rarely soft and gentle as far as a lady should be, in my opinion
> 
> I honestly don't think she's beautiful at this time, however, she was before she gained alot of weight, which she's trying to lose.
> 
> Overall, I don't find her attractive, mainly because of the above reasons.


Did she behave this way before marriage? Perhaps she reacts a certain way (You should love me for who I am) because she is insecure. 

Definitely go to the gym or work out with her. That's the most effective way to really lose weight.


----------



## Jewel (Nov 5, 2007)

Since you said that there is no bond between the two of you, and she is trying to lose weight, maybe you could both go to the gym together and work out. That would provide motivation for her, and you could spend some time together to reconnect.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Jewel said:


> Since you said that there is no bond between the two of you, and she is trying to lose weight, maybe you could both go to the gym together and work out. That would provide motivation for her, and you could spend some time together to reconnect.


We have begun walking together some. She is seriously trying to lose weight, since she got tired of the way she looked and felt. We'll see how it goes.

For what it's worth, I don't verbally abuse her for her weight and other issues. I hate confrontation and usually drop her hints. 

As far as the bonding and being sexually attracted to her, will take some work and time. There is alot of bad history outside, and between the two of us, that certainly doesn't help matters. 

Thank you all for the comments. It's a work in progress and I'll see how it goes. One things for sure, if it doesn't change it may cost our marriage. We're both fed up.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

evenow said:


> I agree with draconis about getting a physical hobby that the both of you could enjoy. I also recommend tennis or walking/jogging in parks.
> 
> As for looking like her mother maybe you could surprise her with a makeover gift (phrase it a "day at the spa" though). Acting like her mother is a completely different thing and only you would know what that means. Have you ever told her certain actions bother you?



I have given her a make over gift on more than one occasion. She knows I love beauty and I'm ALL for her doing and spending the money on whatever it takes to help, including the Gym.

Funny thing...she hates to spend money and I have to encourage her to do so. When she does, she feels quilty!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Then Give it to her as a Christmas present.

draconis


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

draconis said:


> Then Give it to her as a Christmas present.
> 
> draconis


Oh trust me..I will give her money for Christmas. She usually says she doesn't want OR need anything when her birthday and Christmas roll around, so I usually give her plenty of money and/or a gift card.

FYI - I own a successful business and she doesn't have to work outside the home, therefore, she has access to money anytime.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Would it work if you got a family pack and asked her to join you?

draconis


----------



## Twineball (Nov 27, 2007)

Malibu17 said:


> For what it's worth, I don't verbally abuse her for her weight and other issues. I hate confrontation and usually drop her hints.


Sometimes, though, dropping hints is just as bad. In my marriage, I absolutely hate it when she drops hints. If she's going to say anything, she should come right out and say it. "Oh, the dishes need to be done, and I have to clean up the dog's mess," etc. Just freaking ask me nicely if I'll help out, because I WILL. So, round about, hints are aggravating.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Twineball said:


> Sometimes, though, dropping hints is just as bad. In my marriage, I absolutely hate it when she drops hints. If she's going to say anything, she should come right out and say it. "Oh, the dishes need to be done, and I have to clean up the dog's mess," etc. Just freaking ask me nicely if I'll help out, because I WILL. So, round about, hints are aggravating.



I agree that dropping hints can be just as bad as saying it. However, I usually hint by not answering when she makes a comment or asks a question. For example, if she comments "You just want me to lose weight, so you'll desire me more", I'll stay quiet many times OR say "That's part of the reason". I don't like to hurt her feelings and/or cause an argument, because she can be very sensitive...so sometimes I find it best not to answer some of her specific questions/comments. I'm not talking about the silent treatment.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

draconis said:


> Would it work if you got a family pack and asked her to join you?
> 
> draconis


What do you mean by family pack?


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

hi, 

i am wondering if you as a person are having personal difficulties within yourself (e.g. stress, low self-esteem, depression, moodiness, feelings of being overwhelmed). i'm sure being a businessman can be very much overwhelming so that when you come home and things may not be as perfect as some may like that the little things are picked on. 

when i am under stress, i dont feel like making love or anything with my fiance. i flat out express that " i am under stress and am not relaxed. i'm sorry but i cant get into the mood." so instead, he'll give me a nice footrub, which is my favorite since my feet area always cold even though i always wear thick socks, watch a movie that he picked out and then have an intellectual discussion/debate about our thoughts on the movie, just take care of things for me once in a while, so that i am able to mesh out. 

maybe what is also troublesome to you is that she is a stay at home mom. you may feel that since you are the breadwinner, why couldnt she be this way or that? why isnt my home the way it should be when i work so hard to build this life? and then feelings are lost because the image of your wife in your mind is disdained. it doesnt matter whether or not she put on or lost pounds. the desire to make love to your wife is troubled because of the image that may have been created about and of her. 

your wife sounds as though she is trying very hard. she loves you or else she wouldnt even try to change for you so that you will be happy.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Malibu17 said:


> What do you mean by family pack?



Many gyms have family combos that cost you less to include the whole family. My family had one at the local YMCA for some time. If you get a family pack for "yourself" it will include her too so you can get it for her without giving it to her.

draconis


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

oceanbreeze said:


> hi,
> 
> i am wondering if you as a person are having personal difficulties within yourself (e.g. stress, low self-esteem, depression, moodiness, feelings of being overwhelmed). i'm sure being a businessman can be very much overwhelming so that when you come home and things may not be as perfect as some may like that the little things are picked on.
> 
> ...




You are correct, I am and have been having a difficult time within myself. Just a little background on our marriage/relationship: I didn't want to marry her, but I did for two primary reasons; 1) I had low self esteem at the time and didn't think I could/would get anyone else. 2) I wanted/felt the need to rescue her from her lousy past abusive homelife.

Flash forward 20 years and I still am not happy with our relationship overall. She is losing weight for herself, NOT for me. She does love me very much, however, I'm not necessariy in love with her.

We have/had a complicated marriage that has been on the divorce many times and been through much counseling. 

For the most part, at times, I'd just as soon get out and move on, because of the situation and the differences we're having. The underlying problems and way she acts at times are a major turnoff, whereby, I have a difficult time wanting to make love to her.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I would suggest to you that it is high time you save yourself then look at your life. Sometimes when you are more at peace with yourself you are happier. Or on the other end you will see things in a clear light.

draconis


----------



## Visexual (Nov 8, 2008)

I was never turned on by overweight girls or women. I realized this as a kid.

My wife's mom and grandmom were skinny when I met her. She was too.

She kept slim until the past few years. She changed doctors because her's told her she needed to lose weight.

I'd never, in a million years, say anything about her weight but I, now, have to work at having sex with her.

When I hug her it just doesn't feel right anymore.

I don't know if she can do anything about it but it has affected my attraction to her, a lot!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well I like an attractive woman, My wife is very attractive, but she was at one time starting to put wait on. I said something to her, but I also examined myself.

we both needed to lose weight, so we changed our eating habits and we both work out now, I work out on my own, and I coach her for her workouts.

being overweight is not only an attraction issue, it is also a health issue, and that was my main drive, her health.

but having a nice tight tush helps too!


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sorry but, by your own admission, you didn't love this woman at the time that you married her. Then you spend the bulk of the marriage telling her how if she changes her personality and her body, then you could love her more. You make it her fault that you don't love her.

It's one thing for couples who came together loving each other and then one let him/herselve go and the other wants them to get it together. But you're not only talking about her weight. You don't like WHO SHE IS.

Her self-esteem must be through the gutter and she must be so confused as to what she's done to make you not love her when, in fact, you never did. You married her because of your own confusion. 

Leave her. She'll be better off finding a man who doesn't mind her boisterous personality and will find her attractive despite her weight. She's be better off alone. To ask her to change so you could love her, when you didn't to begin with is not fair.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

The things you describe about your wife that turn you off reminded me of a book I read 'It's a Guy Thing. An Owner's Manual for Women' by David Deida. It talks about sexual polarity and balance within a relationship.

"For a man in his masculine, nothing is more attractive than a woman in her feminine..."

"Some women are "stuck" in their masculine energy as a defense mechanism, as a result of internal strife, from stress...social expectations, the way their parents raised them, or a traumatic childhood experience."

It also talks of a man's masculine energy which can play a role in the state of a relationship. You might find this an interesting read.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

swedish said:


> An Owner's Manual for Women' by David Deida.


Interesting swedish.

I read one of his books that funnily enough, touched on semen retention, which he is a big fan of. I could not stand his style, but in the end, I have to say I learnt a lot from him about male and female polarity.

I always thought of myself as quite a beta-male. I since realised, I am actually an alpha in disguise, I was just keeping it under wraps. Such is life's kaleidoscope.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I could not stand his style, but in the end, I have to say I learnt a lot from him about male and female polarity.


I had the same opinion about his style, but found much of what he said interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and comments everyone.

My wife and I have now been separated for 9 1/2 months. The separation occurred 1 year after going through several months of intense counseling to resolve our differences.

We have talked many times to try to resolve our differences and she thinks I should accept her the way she is and love her unconditionally. That won't happen, because of the various issues.

Unless there is a positive change in the relationship, that we both can live with, we'll probably file for a divorce sometime during the 1st qtr of 2009, after we've been separated 12 months. This has been a lonely, painful experience.

My wife does also have a masculinity problem, that probably stems from her very abusive childhood. She's on the defense a lot. It's been another relationship killer for us...


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

MsLady said:


> I'm sorry but, by your own admission, you didn't love this woman at the time that you married her. Then you spend the bulk of the marriage telling her how if she changes her personality and her body, then you could love her more. You make it her fault that you don't love her.
> 
> It's one thing for couples who came together loving each other and then one let him/herselve go and the other wants them to get it together. But you're not only talking about her weight. You don't like WHO SHE IS.
> 
> ...



:iagree:

it pisses me off , too when my H trys to change things about me! Most things are facile ! Like: "You are wearing chucks? I dont go out with you like that! I look so old next to you and you are so small. Why can't you wear high heel?"
I mean I do, too but why should I wear every day high heels when I don't feel like? It our opinion! You guys got to know us like that, so you have to respect that.

However about her character is something else.... But why should she try to change if you don't like her anyways and never did??


----------



## rag doll (Jan 4, 2009)

If you don't like her weight its time you stepped in find something that works for the both of you eat better food together make her feel like this is a team effort and let her know you care don't be mean about it but be honest. This is what I would do if it were me!


----------



## digimix (Jan 8, 2009)

Generally I find it is the wives that drop hints to husbands to do certain things. You need to have a MAN TO WOMAN talk. Do it in a comfortable environment and lay down everything on the table. Let her know your concerns but let her know you want to make the relationship work. Get a gym membership for both of you, get in shape and then get a makeover for her. Let her look like the sweet 16 you fell inlove with then do as I did when we just got married 11 years ago... 30 times on our honeymoon week, then once per day after but twice on saturdays. Go home at lunch to do a quicky. When your wife's body is hot and sexy you will not be able to help it.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I would be turned off if my wife gained weight, and she knows that, I told her that.

I work out, I want her to stay physically fit as well, there is NO EXCUSE to be fat, UNLESS it is medical, such as a thyroid condition, which can be controlled with Meds, diet and exercise.

My wife's sister is HUGE, I mean HUGE....4X the size of when she got married, But her husband thinks that a fat women = wealth.....seriously it is what he believes. But she has a thyroid issue and eats horrible.

Not me though, My wife is skinny and I want her to stay that way, her mother is skinny as well.

As drac said, join a gym together and work out together, no reason either one of you should be out of shape.

There is also no reason for her to be loud and abrassive, I am sure she was not always like that, but that is how she was raised, maybe you should "record" her sometime and play it back for her when she is more calm, she will come to the realization she is "just like her mother" and she probably hates that.

Start eating better and exercising together, when she becomes loud and abrassive, say nothing until she is done with her rant, then calmly talk to her, she will eventually see that there is an issue.

Maybe you can get over your issue and start being attracted to her again.

depending if you ccan get over it mentally


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow... lol... that's seriously shallow and vain. Just my opinion, although I'm sure I"ll get hung out to dry for trying to be the type of person that sees past outer beauty to a persons heart and soul. seems to me the people that have impossibly high standards, will never be happy. It's awfully brazen of a husband or wife, to expect any level of perfectness or slimness or fatness. but that is just me. It's a crying shame people can't love someone, in sickness and in health, for better or worse, which includes looks... Remember , beauty fades, dumb is forever.... dang, still can't get over it, shallow Hahaha... Man, Talk about Conditional Love , and dang, that's a lot of pressure, sure is a lot to live up to.... I'd be scard to even gain half a pound if I was married to someone like that....


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

no, I'm not fat.. LOL...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Marina, Don't get me wrong...

My wife when we got married was 4'11" and 98Lbs size 2

she is now 4'11" 125lbs size 8

She still looks fantastic (see our pics)

when we got married I was 5'8" 135lbs, am now about 160lbs

we all gain some weight, but if my wife doubled her weight, I would be upset. I am upset with myself if I gain to much, I want to look good for my wife and she appreciates my body when I am in good shape, as I appreciate hers, and i show it 

The body is part of the "full package" if my wife was extremely hot and her personality sucked...I would not have married her.

If you were to buy a new car, and over the years it ran great, but then one day someone smashed the right rear fender in. The car is perfectly fine to drive, but would you drive it around town? to a business meeting? to pick up a date? or would you get it repaired? so your car looks good once again.

same theory, I work out and eat healthy to look good for my wife, I coach my childrens soccer team and enjoy the children, all the soccer moms comment to my wife "how lucky you are" I've had many men tell me "how lucky I am" to be married to a beautiful woman and how sexy she is after 3 children.

Being in shape is part of "our" package, it is what we both desire. As I stated, it is not what my brother in-law likes, which unfortunaltely is Killing my sister in-law, she is so big now she is having serious health issues, which is a shame I have tried to coach her to a healthier lifestyle (she asked for help) but hard to do when you spouse has zero interest in you getting fit and bringing home fattening foods and cake as a "reward"

Again, it's about trust and communication, it is his job to communicate his needs and should have done that from day 1, the best solution is for BOTH of them to work out together and get healthier together.

Call it shallow, but you feel better about yourself and your partner when you are in shape.

remember men are visual creatures, there is a reason Playboy sells well.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well GAsoccerman, I agree that being healthy is important, and although I consider myself healthy, at least the doc says so, I am not skinny, never have been, never will be. I have big boobs, a round but, and a small waist, and am about a size 8/10, so I'm what you'd call voluptuous, but not skinny. But I"m sorry, this guy, malibu17,,,, all he can do is list the things that are either wrong, ugly, or a turn off to him, regarding his wife. She doesn't seem to be worth anything to him. I think perhaps even if she lost weight, and was beautiful, again, that's assuming chubby, or fat people are just autocratically ugly, and they aren't... then he would find something else to zero in on, that was wrong with her, that was making him miserable... poor little baby. I'm sorry, but some of the stuff he said, is really quite sickening. I agree with Mommy22 and MsLady. He's made his love so conditional, and he's put up such impossibly high standards for everything from her looks, her weight, hair color, personality, teeth, ears........ you get the picture.. that she won't Ever possibly be okay in his eyes. I'd leave him if I were her, and find a man who appreciates me. Dang... LOL I still can't get over this dude. Sorry!


----------



## Nikita (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with you Marina about the sickness and in health part in marriage. Marriage should always be sacred and people should not marry if they do not take this portion seriously. But there are women that let themselves loose and get to comfortable with themselves and their partner that they forget what initially brought them together. Regardless of what anyone says, its all about looks. I dont know, there may be an exception for those that find love through the internet, since its not physical but everyone makes judgement based on looks or first impressions. It was my hubby's looks that got my attention when I first met him. I still remember how he looked like, tall and buff, beautiful eyes with a shinning smile. He initimidated me. He still looks the same. Me on the other hand, I look the same as when he first met me. Except, my personality and attitude changed as well as how I dress. There is some saying like the man can change a woman but the woman can not change the man or something like women try to change men. Its sad, cause my hubby was telling me how my father in law warned him to prepare himself when I cut my hair and dont dress up anymore since Ive recently had my baby because my hubby's mom did it. At least my hubby told me and I thought about it. Could this be true?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Marina, I agree if I were the woman I would probably be gone, or actually the man.

If I were not happy....gone.

But again every person is different and what makes a person sexy. 

I just would not stick around if I was not happy


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

touche... ;-)


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife is slim, but it would make no difference to my sexual attraction for her if she put on weight - but I'm not a visual person. However, if she put on weight I would be on her case because I know it would make _her_ miserable. So I would be frog-marching her to the gym, feeding her through a straw, liquidising celery etc.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman-

Just saw your pics, cooool. I love the one where your wife has two fingers inside your belt - practically pornographic - I'll PM the mods


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey marina72 & GASoccermom, I appreciate your comments. I can relate more to GA Soccermom and my wife could relate more to marina72, but I can also understand both points of view.

One year after our extensive counseling ended,we separated. we have been separated for 10 months now. Unfortunately, there are many unresolved issues (besides weight and sex), between us. My wife says she can understand why I would divorce her and I told her the same. Our marriage is at a crossroads,but we'll probably wait a full year of separation, before either files. We want to determine (after trying everything to make it work), that this is the best and only option for both of us.

If you knew the full story of the circumstances, that transpired from the time we met 23 years ago, until our separation, you would have a greater understanding of why issues are what they are between us...It's dramatic and tragic...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well mark, she is a naughty little redhead, now isn't she.....lol


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well that's just it Malibu... I bet things have built up over the years instead of confronting the issues at the time, they ahve built up to the breaking point.

the weight is easy to blame, the nagging too. everyone nags or is "grumpy"

only you two can resolve this, the quetion is, do you want to?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

What you are going through is very common in long term relationships.

The primary sexual sense of men is visual, we need visual stimulation in order to become aroused.

So I don't think relationship enhancement methods are going to help much. If you were female in the same situation, yes, relationship and intimacy enhancement techniques work well because for women it is the intimacy of sex that is arousing more than the visual.

Another thing men like sexually is variety, not so much a variety of sexual positions but rather a variety of visual sexual stimuli. This explains why porn, with it's infinite variety is so popular with married men.

Inhibited sexual desire which is the official name for what is going on in your marriage is very hard to fix, especially if the problem is a lack of visual stimuli. But there is something you can try if that ISD is not caused by anxiety or depression which is the result of childhood trauma or an Adult Attachment Disorder which doesn't sound like the problem in your situation.

Now this techniques is not for everyone but it works not only for visual stimuli problems but also for the sexual dysfunctions men have in severe ISD such as the inability to get or keep an erection or difficulty ejaculating.

This technique builds on what I explained above, men's primary sexual sense. But the partner has to be willing to try this and many women will not because of the nature of the stimuli used.

Bring a television into the bedroom. Position it near the bottom end of the bed. Turn off the lights...you can light candles if you want. Play an erotic movie on the TV, preferably one with more sex than storyline. Engage in foreplay as usual but when it is time to have intercourse have her face the TV and get behind her (doggy style) fix your gaze on the screen during intercourse and concentrate of the movie. This will bypass any visual stimuli problems you have with your wife and/or if you suffer from anxiety induced sexual dysfunction this technique will bypass the negative thought patterns that cause anxiety related sexual dysfunctions.

As I said this technique is not for everyone. Wives and girlfriends not itno erotica often complain that their partner is simply using their body as a masturbatory device while watching the video. But that has more to do with their attitudes toward porn than it does based on the reality of the situation, which is- there is foreplay, there is intercourse and there is cuddle time after- all things women like.

If you are open to it this provides women the intimacy they crave (as opposed to no sex at all) and it engages the man's visual arousal sense and, if he suffers from anxiety, it bypasses non erotic thoughts and cognitions.

This technique also works very well with men who have come to prefer porn and masturbation over partner sex and have a resulting sexless marriage.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Semen Retention raises male libido, and does not require porn 

It's not for every one either...


----------

